# Can I get in trouble for not reporting a conflict of interest?



## CartoonPenguin (Sep 10, 2022)

Our store has a front end TL who regularly parties and hangs out with his front end TM's, along with sleeping with some of his female TM's. I haven't attended any of their recent outings, but the big rumor that I'm hearing right now is that there was an incident where he got drunk at a party and threatened all of his TM's if they ever made any mention of his attendance. Apparently someone filed a report to the Integrity Hotline and now the ETL's and the DSD are investigating. I'm worried because this might all find a way back to me.

I didn't have any involvement in the event, but I have had prior knowledge of this front end TL hanging out with his TM's, which is obviously a conflict of interest. I'm just wondering if I can actually get into trouble for this. Could I be reprimanded for not reporting to the ETL's about the front end and his TM's spending time together? I've known about his activites for the better part of a year and I don't want to get dragged down in this.

I had mentioned in a prior thread that I put in my two weeks, but I had to rescind since my new job simply didn't pan out how I wanted, so now I'm stuck at Target still for the time being. I still plan on leaving, but I don't want to get fired and I need to keep this job for the time being.


----------



## Xanatos (Sep 10, 2022)

Looks like the series got renewed after all! I was worried this show got cancelled.

Yeah you're probably looking at jail time. Snitches get stitches though, so you made the right choice. 

If it comes down to it, make sure they know you only support TLs hanging out with other TLs and that you wouldn't dare to even share a donut with an underling.


----------



## CartoonPenguin (Sep 10, 2022)

Xanatos said:


> Looks like the series got renewed after all! I was worried this show got cancelled.
> 
> Yeah you're probably looking at jail time. Snitches get stitches though, so you made the right choice.
> 
> If it comes down to it, make sure they know you only support TLs hanging out with other TLs and that you wouldn't dare to even share a donut with an underling.


Cut the fucking jokes. I'm asking a serious question and I want a serious answer.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Sep 10, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> Cut the fucking jokes. I'm asking a serious question and I want a serious answer.


How about you cut the BS and admit your making all this up and you don’t even work for Target. I wouldn’t even believe you if your tongue came notarized!!


----------



## CartoonPenguin (Sep 10, 2022)

For fuck’s sake, someone please just answer my question.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Sep 10, 2022)

Ok, I’ll play. Target has no honor code. Snitching on your peers off the clock activities is  not a job requirement for TLs.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Sep 10, 2022)

You’re an idiot.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Sep 10, 2022)

If it’s a rumor that he got drunk with them, that means you weren’t there so how would this get back to you?  Dumbass, you can’t be in trouble for not spreading a rumor you heard.
Like seriously, your stories are getting worse. They have too many flaws.


----------



## CartoonPenguin (Sep 10, 2022)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> If it’s a rumor that he got drunk with them, that means you weren’t there so how would this get back to you?  Dumbass, you can’t be in trouble for not spreading a rumor you heard.
> Like seriously, your stories are getting worse. They have too many flaws.


It’s not about the drunk incident. It’s about my knowledge of him hanging out and hooking up with his TM’s and me not informing management. There’s also the fact that that I’ve occasionally given the front end TL advice on how to evade suspicion. I’m afraid that he’s going to rat me out.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Sep 10, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> It’s not about the drunk incident. It’s about my knowledge of him hanging out and hooking up with his TM’s and me not informing management. There’s also the fact that that I’ve occasionally given the front end TL advice on how to evade suspicion. I’m afraid that he’s going to rat me out.


How is he going to rat you out without ratting him self out!! Seriously dude get a life. Your made up Bs was entertaining for a while but, now it’s just annoying.


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Sep 10, 2022)

I can confirm this is true.  I'm one of the TMs the front end TL is sleeping with.  And you'd better believe he's mad at CP.  He's really, _really_ mad at CP. God, I love it when he gets mad.


----------



## CartoonPenguin (Sep 10, 2022)

Zxy123456 said:


> How is he going to rat you out without ratting him self out!! Seriously dude get a life. Your made up Bs was entertaining for a while but, now it’s just annoying.


I wouldn’t think that he’s going to rat himself out, but it could reach a point where the evidence against him is so overwhelming that he sees the writing on the wall and just decides to take everyone down with him.


----------



## commiecorvus (Sep 10, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> I wouldn’t think that he’s going to rat himself out, but it could reach a point where the evidence against him is so overwhelming that he sees the writing on the wall and just decides to take everyone down with him.



Playing this absolutely serious, you are leaving soon so why do you care?
Finish you two weeks and get out.
Whatever happens will happen after you are gone.



*Taking this as a moderator, don't get snotty with people who take your posts as a joke.
They have every right too.*


----------



## Yetive (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## happygoth (Sep 10, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> I wouldn’t think that he’s going to rat himself out, but it could reach a point where the evidence against him is so overwhelming that he sees the writing on the wall and just decides to take everyone down with him.


This is like the 20th time you've asked if you could get in trouble for something. Why don't you just stop doing things that you think might get you in trouble? Just go in, do your job, and leave it at the door when you leave.

And if you say something like "Because I want to do what I want to do, and I'm not missing out on this or that", well, then I got nothing else for you. Take chances and take the consequences.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 10, 2022)

Previous chapters of the op:
Being treated unfairly:





My fellow TL's are setting me up for failure.​I'm a GMTL who's being treated very unfairly by all of the other TL's at my store and I don't even know where to begin. For starters, we have one annoying guy at the registers who always puts on a stupid voice whenever he gets on the walkie to ask guest service for more change. One day he'll do...



www.thebreakroom.org
Noise on the walkie:




How much trouble would I be in for deliberately making noise on the walkie?​I've reached my breaking point with this place. I've only been a TL for a couple of months, but I'm already dealing with TM's who talk shit about me behind my back, a backroom overflowing with freight, and ETL's who don't support any type of actual leadership decisions that I try to make. I've...



www.thebreakroom.org
New sd




I hate my SD's new rules.​My store has a new SD after our last one quit without notice roughly a month ago. Me and this new SD actually have a good relationship. We quickly formed a solid camaraderie and he ended up being the one to give me that final push into being promoted to a GMTL. This promotion was something that...



www.thebreakroom.org
Partying & dating




What power does the SD have for off the clock events?​This past Saturday night was a party for me and my usual group of co-workers whom I regularly hang out and party with. We try to keep these parties and gatherings secret since our SD and other ETL's don't like us getting together (as if it's their business) but this latest party was our biggest...



www.thebreakroom.org




Does this hurt my chances at becoming a leader?​A couple of nights ago, I went to the apartment of one of my GM co-workers and she was basically just hosting a get together for some people at work to hang out and have some fun. There was about 10 of us ( a mix of some members from GM, electronics, and the front end) and it was basically just...



www.thebreakroom.org




Being in development and having a crush on a team member.​I'm a GM team member who's currently in development for a lead role. One of our GM leaders is officially leaving the company next week and my SD and HR ETL have both been having some talks with me about my development and the plan going forward. My SD gave me the "My Development Plan" worksheet...



www.thebreakroom.org

Last edited: Aug 29, 2022


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 10, 2022)

Sorry for the big pictures


----------



## seasonaldude (Sep 10, 2022)

So another TL at your store is getting some and you're not? Loser.


----------



## happygoth (Sep 10, 2022)

So looking over one of your past threads, you said all of the other TLs in the store were setting you up for failure. If that were true, why would you give advice to one about how to be shady? 

Like I said, just go in and do your job and keep your nose clean. If you are really worried about getting fired, then don't gossip with anyone and don't help other TLS or TMs do shady things - just do your job the best you can. 

I don't think you could get fired for just hearing someone was doing something that could get them in trouble, unless you witnessed it first-hand. Unless it was something like stealing.


----------



## Tacopie (Sep 10, 2022)

You won’t get fired for screwing around, you won’t get fired for partying, and you won’t get fired for being a rat. You will get fired for lying. So if they ask questions tell the truth and you will be fine.


----------



## Rarejem (Sep 10, 2022)

You "have no involvement" and state these are rumors, which indicates that there is no proof. You literally know nothing and sound like an instigating troublemaker and rumor monger.  This sort of unsavory reputation could eventually get you fired, but it would more likely be for spreading rumors about a coworker for which you have no foundation and sullying their reputation, creating a hostile work environment.


----------



## Captain Orca (Sep 10, 2022)

Good shit, let me get an Ovaltine and some ginger snaps.  Cheap Saturday night entertainment.


----------



## HRTMKendall (Sep 10, 2022)

You will be fired for sure. This goes against the handbook. Specifically page 52. It states that when a leader is aware of rumors of inappropriate behavior that another leader is displaying, it needs to be reported the exact minute you hear about it. I am sure they’re onto you and you’re probably going to be fired when you clock in during your next shift. Get ahead of the game and resign effective immediately so they don’t get you first!


----------



## Captain Orca (Sep 10, 2022)

Do your job and STFU.


----------



## CartoonPenguin (Sep 10, 2022)

Our store has a front end TL who regularly parties and hangs out with his front end TM's, along with sleeping with some of his female TM's. I haven't attended any of their recent outings, but the big rumor that I'm hearing right now is that there was an incident where he got drunk at a party and threatened all of his TM's if they ever made any mention of his attendance. Apparently someone filed a report to the Integrity Hotline and now the ETL's and the DSD are investigating. I'm worried because this might all find a way back to me.

I didn't have any involvement in the event, but I have had prior knowledge of this front end TL hanging out with his TM's, which is obviously a conflict of interest. I'm just wondering if I can actually get into trouble for this. Could I be reprimanded for not reporting to the ETL's about the front end and his TM's spending time together? I've known about his activites for the better part of a year and I don't want to get dragged down in this.

I had mentioned in a prior thread that I put in my two weeks, but I had to rescind since my new job simply didn't pan out how I wanted, so now I'm stuck at Target still for the time being. I still plan on leaving, but I don't want to get fired and I need to keep this job for the time being.


----------



## smarthuddle (Sep 10, 2022)

Everyone will get fired for being unethical and we’ll all have to retake the training again.


----------



## TheClopen (Sep 10, 2022)

On tonight's episode of...


----------



## NKG (Sep 11, 2022)

I see the new episode of penguin diary has been posted.


----------



## NKG (Sep 11, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> For fuck’s sake, someone please just answer my question.


Sure I'll take you seriously if you provide me proof that all of this is real


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Sep 11, 2022)

But I already told you: I AM the proof.  Wanna smell my breath?  It smells like front-end leadership.


----------



## Captain Orca (Sep 11, 2022)

Go to work
Be punctual
Be friendly
Punch in
Do your job
Have a sandwich if you're scheduled for a 30
Finish off your day
Say "see ya tomorrow"  if applicable
Punch out
Leave


----------



## dankestmemery (Sep 11, 2022)

I really wonder how your coworkers can stand to be around you, dude. You give off Randall from Recess vibes.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 11, 2022)

How can he or ANYONE prove you had prior knowledge unless you blab?


----------



## buliSBI (Sep 11, 2022)

CartoonPenguin said:


> Our store has a front end TL who regularly parties and hangs out with his front end TM's, along with sleeping with some of his female TM's. I haven't attended any of their recent outings, but the big rumor that I'm hearing right now is that there was an incident where he got drunk at a party and threatened all of his TM's if they ever made any mention of his attendance. Apparently someone filed a report to the Integrity Hotline and now the ETL's and the DSD are investigating. I'm worried because this might all find a way back to me.
> 
> I didn't have any involvement in the event, but I have had prior knowledge of this front end TL hanging out with his TM's, which is obviously a conflict of interest. I'm just wondering if I can actually get into trouble for this. Could I be reprimanded for not reporting to the ETL's about the front end and his TM's spending time together? I've known about his activites for the better part of a year and I don't want to get dragged down in this.
> 
> I had mentioned in a prior thread that I put in my two weeks, but I had to rescind since my new job simply didn't pan out how I wanted, so now I'm stuck at Target still for the time being. I still plan on leaving, but I don't want to get fired and I need to keep this job for the time being.


Why would it be your fault...If you were not involved, you are not under scrutiny.
Just stay away from those parties, and don't socialize with that TL.
If questioned on anyy observiations or interactions, just tell the truth.

I had a TL who got trouble and reassigned for meeting TMs (not under him) at a bar and bought them drinks.  Their social gathering was documented on Facebook.  And reported up to store leadership.


----------



## Hope4Future (Sep 12, 2022)

I knew that the series would continue! Anyways, if you're really concerned about getting fired like others have mentioned I would stop getting involved in these kinds of situations with other leaders or parties or whatnot. 

Focus on work and being the best team member that you can be. I also hope that you've realized that being on your best behavior is important no matter how bad things get at your workplace. You never know when you might need them again if a new job doesn't work out and you want to stay on amicable terms in case you need to come back.


----------



## Captain Orca (Sep 16, 2022)

Bag the socialization, go home, rub some diclofenac on those sore knees, do an Ovaltine, listen to Suzy Boggus and Kathy Mattea and relax.  Tomorrow is another day on the job.  Rinse and repeat until you're my age then count your money.


----------

